# Archery paces to shoot Logan?



## De Jager (Sep 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of any places to shoot the bow in or close to Logan?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I belive their range is up Logan Canyon.
http://www.cachearchers.net/


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there a range over in corrien called salt creek. it has 17 targets and cost 6 bucks for the hole day. so you can spend the day there just shooting fun course.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

According to the title of this thread, I would give Logan 30 paces before I shot him and if you let him get a running start, I would only give him 10. :mrgreen: 

Call over to Top of Utah Archery in Logan and speak to Lance. He will give you all kinds of info for that area. He also is on here under Top of utah archer and you can pm him if you like.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the shameless plug Elk22. 
Yes there are few places IN Logan to shoot, the Cache Hunter Ed building on Valley View is the closest, but they have weird hours and cost is about $4 to shoot. I have 25 yards at the shop (20 west 800 north in Logan) and charge $2 an hour. The Card Canyon 3-d range wont be open for another 2-3 weeks and you need to be a member of Cache Archer's Club to shoot ($65 single? I think).

Preston has a 25 target 3-d outdoor range and an indoor range as well. I think you need to be a member for the 3-d range ($35) and for the indoor you just need to contact the club pres Jason at 208-757-0131 for more info bout those two places...

Brigham Bowmen have the Bowery and the 3-D range at Mantua, again a membership is needed... I don't have details there but you can call Lance Gibson (club pres) about that - His number is in the phone book and he runs a part-time shop out of his home.

Bear Lake bowmen (Montpelier) have the range in Strawberry (Immigration) Canyon between Preston and Bear Lake ID. Their range isn't open till June.

Country Archers Market in Bear River City has a small archery shop and they run the Salt Creek Range in Corinne... cost is about $5 and no membership is needed, but if you shoot it much it is worth the membership... and I think they now have about 25 targets. I don't have their address though.

I guess it depends on where you're willing to go to shoot. Call me at 435-753-9610 or pm me if you need any more info.
Lance


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

Our outdoor range is located up Logan canyon { 8 miles ]
our membership fee is only $50 for a single and $60 for Family
we have to courses on our range and we have 60 Rineharts on the range.
we have warm up bags set from 20 to 50 yards, picnic area, fire pit, camping
with the membership you recieve the combo to the gate and you can go when ever you want.
the range will be up on May 8th or the 15th when ever the Forest Service will unlock the lower gate.
give me a pm and if you want to go shoot the range we can take you up and let you give it a try. :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Country Archers Market in Bear River City has a small archery shop and they run the Salt Creek Range in Corinne... cost is about $5 and no membership is needed, but if you shoot it much it is worth the membership... and I think they now have about 25 targets. I don't have their address though.
> Lance


The cost to shoot there is 6 bucks a day.They have 17 Targets to shoot at. Here is there web site.It has not been up dated yet.I have never seen the soda pop mitchen there.It a a fun course

http://www.saltcreek3d.com/.


----------

